# M&P 9C shooting low



## dean25 (Dec 23, 2012)

I have been able to go to the range a couple of times with this gun. One thing I did notice, it shoots about 3" low at 10 feet. Has anyone else experienced this problem with and M&P and if so, what can be done to correct it, besides aiming higher?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How experienced at pistol shooting are you?
Does the gun shoot low, or low-and-left? (I assume that you're right-handed. If you're left-handed: low-and-right?)

It may be a matter of your own technique, since most pistols are pretty well regulated before they leave the factory.


----------



## dean25 (Dec 23, 2012)

I am right handed and I am fairly new to shooting handguns. I was grouping directly over the bullseye. When I aimed about three inches high I was able to put all shots in the bullseye, with most of holes touching each other. 

I have wondered if it was my technique, but I was able to shoot a full size M&P in .40, a Glock 22 in .40, an XDm in .40 and a S&W .357 all during the same trips to the range and all the shots went where I expected them. I had 2 other individuals shoot mine, and they had a similar problem with it shooting low. None of us are great shots, but since I didn't have problems with the other guns I am suspecting it is mine. I shot mine first, then theirs and then came back to mine. I will pay more attention on my next trip to the range.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

Not trying to sound like a jerk, honestly, but move the target out further. You may find that at 7 to 10 yards (more typical ranges for hand-gunners) things are better. The POI climbs in the early part of it's trajectory. I've found that Handguns sighted in for 7 yds shoot noticeably higher at 10 & 15 yards. Worst case? Nothing. It's free to try.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Bench rest the pistol @ 7 to 10 yards and see where you are hitting. This should take out as much human error as possible. If it's still shooting low you may need a lower front sight or higher rear sight. I've experienced personally during a bench test shooting my 92 which was hitting low right off the bench, drifted the rear sight left and it brought it center and up.


----------



## thndrchiken (Oct 10, 2011)

Combat site hold, front site covers the target.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Good advice from *Overkill*, *denner*, and *thndrchiken*.

Pistols are normally zeroed for 25 yards. The bullet is still rising at seven-to-ten yards, high at 15, and spot-on at 25.
That may be your problem.


----------

